
Shocker: We Still Suck When It Comes to High-Tech Education - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/25/shocker-we-still-suck-when-it-comes-to-high-tech-education/
======
tokenadult
"He boldly argues that instead of restricting H1Bs, the government should just
levy a payroll tax on them."

That seems like a very reasonable idea. If the current regulation stays in
place that says that H1-B workers have to be paid prevailing wages, and in
addition to that a company has to pay a specific tax on each worker hired,
we'll find out in a hurry just how economically essential all those workers
are.

